# Powerd fails to boot the system, help!



## teo (May 20, 2016)

Hello Community,

Powerd fails to boot the system,  the message shown.


```
powerd:   no cpufreq(4) sopport -- aborting: No such file or directory /etc/rc: WARNING: failed to start powerd.
```
And proceeded in this manner and does not give a result.

# `ee /boot/device.hints`

```
hint.acpi_throttle.0.disabled="0"
hint.p4tcc.0.disabled="0"
#
```
Or:
# `ee /boot/loader.conf`

```
performance_cx_lowest="Cmax"
economy_cx_lowest="Cmax"
#
```


----------



## wblock@ (May 20, 2016)

powerd(8) is not responsible for booting.  For it to run, the CPU must support it.  Running FreeBSD in a VM might not allow that support.


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2016)

This looks like it's running on a VM? A guest cannot control the CPU frequency, so just turn off the service.


----------



## teo (May 20, 2016)

SirDice said:
			
		

> A guest cannot control the CPU frequency, so just turn off the service.


Any application in maintenance to monitor the temperature and the activity of the CPU and HDD?


----------

